# Conneaut Marina steelhead



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Heading there in the morning. Heard there was a little open water to fish in the Harbor. Will post results tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Got some chrome


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the report, looks like it will be a solid spring, if the rain/snow can stop for a bit.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

who did you fish with?


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

The farthest fish to the right, was it really that blue, or was that some kind of glitch with the flash on the camera or something? would really like to see a solo pic of that fish if thats the actual color of it. Really cool looking. Congrats on the good fishing. Oh, btw, did those fish have eggs or where they harbor fish hourding minnows? Power plant fish that look like those don't have eggs wondering if they where staging fish for the river or just minow eaters with no intent of spawning...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome fish!!!!

Which part of the harbor were they in? By the Creek?


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Steel fever there were 4 of us if thats whats your asking......................... Stream stalker i'll try to get a pic and let you know about eggs, and yes that fish really had that blue color in her...pretty cool lookin. We didnt even notice that until right before we took the pic ...fish are still on ice haha cause we all wanted to pass out with only an hour or so of sleep we got last night............ Fishinnick lets just say they're all over that harbor! Still alot of ice there, too. This was an awesome trip. My bro and I try to get up there as much as we can and this time we got 2 of our buddies their first steelhead experiences! Couldnt have asked for a better day.....well, maybe if it was a little warmer....haha


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Thanks for the report, looks like it will be a solid spring, if the rain/snow can stop for a bit.


Yeah we could def go without the rain or snow for a little bit.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Stream stalker.......these were definitely harbor fish. No eggs. Saw someone catch a good sized pike, too. Pretty cool day


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job! Looks like you and your buddies had a blast! what did you catch them on?


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

jiggin'fool said:


> Nice job! Looks like you and your buddies had a blast! what did you catch them on?


jig and maggots


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Buddys got 3today up there on minnows by the fuel station.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well me and a buddy will be there tomorrow about 730. I was watching you guys on the web cams today. Looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

viper1 said:


> Well me and a buddy will be there tomorrow about 730. I was watching you guys on the web cams today. Looked like a lot of fun.


Definitely alot of fun.......i forgot about the webcams. I Might have to check them out! Good luck!


----------

